# A Big Bear



## greengoblin (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont know how true this is or if the photos have been doctored, but this looks like a beast to me. Then again, I have never seen a bear in person. I got these pics and story in an email. If true, i would have hated to be the one that tagged this thing in my car.

Got this email from a friend. Now this is one BIG BEAR! Hope to never 
see one alive!

Never know about these emails but they claim this bear was hit by a car
near Lincoln, MT. I saw another hunter got mauled near Gardiner this
week.
That makes at least 7 grizzly maulings in the Greater Yellowstone Area
Ecosystem grizzly population & at least 1 mauling in the Northern
Contenental Divide Ecosystem grizzly population. I'm thinking it's
gonna
get worse before it gets better.


Subject: Big Bear hit near Lincoln, MT

Here are some pictures of a Grizzly that was hit on Hwy 200 near
Lincoln
on Oct. 17, 2007. They estimated it was over 750 pounds. Kinda filled
the 8'0' bed of the truck. Our guys saw it on the highway. If you ever
wondered how grizzlys do so much damage, check out the claws on this
sucker.


----------



## wildbio (Mar 4, 2008)

it's true and yes grizz get that big (and bigger). 
http://www.newwest.net/city/article/grizzly_bear_killed_by_pickup_the_photos/C8/L8/
http://www.missoulian.com/articles/2007/10/19/news/mtregional/news09.txt


----------



## greengoblin (Mar 4, 2008)

wildbio said:


> it's true and yes grizz get that big (and bigger).
> http://www.newwest.net/city/article/grizzly_bear_killed_by_pickup_the_photos/C8/L8/
> http://www.missoulian.com/articles/2007/10/19/news/mtregional/news09.txt




thanks for the links...everyone should read the comments under the first story, havent laughed that hard in a long time.....he is a sampling of the comments, 

"Ditto to the aforementioned sentiments. This bear has the intrinsic RIGHT to be cremated and have it's ashes scattered throughout the streams & forests from which it arose so that it's soul will renew into infinity."


----------



## huskydave (Mar 6, 2008)

I was talking to a guy that hunts grizzly and he said the only thing that will stop one from charging is a 12 gauge slug. He said a high power rifle will just make it angry and it will keep charging. There was an article a couple of years ago of one that was shot that had eaten two people. They found out it had been shot several times and still ate the poor guy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2008)

huskydave said:


> I was talking to a guy that hunts grizzly and he said the only thing that will stop one from charging is a 12 gauge slug. He said a high power rifle will just make it angry and it will keep charging. There was an article a couple of years ago of one that was shot that had eaten two people. They found out it had been shot several times and still ate the poor guy.



Tell that to someone that has killed one with a bow! Shot placement
is everything on animals of that size and temperment!


----------



## ents (Mar 6, 2008)

The heck with pictures of the dead bear, I want to see the pick up that hit him. I know first hand what a deer will do to your vehicle and I can only imagine what that bear could (did) do.


----------



## wildbio (Mar 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Tell that to someone that has killed one with a bow! Shot placement
> is everything on animals of that size and temperment!



I agree shot placement is everything when hunting one. But a critical factor in killing a grizz is what it is doing at the time. If it is charging I don't care where it gets hit with an arrow.....it's not going to stop it. Even if it would, it would be pretty tough to get good shot placement with a bow on a charging grizz.

Large caliber rifles (i.e., 375 H&H mag) can also stop a charging grizz...shot placement is still important of course. 

For grizz protection I personally opt for 12 gauge loaded with 3" slugs


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2008)

wildbio said:


> I agree shot placement is everything when hunting one. But a critical factor in killing a grizz is what it is doing at the time. If it is charging I don't care where it gets hit with an arrow.....it's not going to stop it. Even if it would, it would be pretty tough to get good shot placement with a bow on a charging grizz.
> 
> Large caliber rifles (i.e., 375 H&H mag) can also stop a charging grizz...shot placement is still important of course.
> 
> For grizz protection I personally opt for 12 gauge loaded with 3" slugs



Actually a product called counter assault, is proven more dependable in
deterring a charging bear. The idea of making a perfect placed shot on a
large Griz, in the second you will have before meeting the nasty is fairly
slim with any weapon. The counter assault fogger is a deterrent that will
blast a spray out to thirty yards, and blind as well as incapacitate his 
nostrils. This spray has a effective rating of 80% or more, which is much
higher than any other weapon on close quarter bears.


----------



## wireedm (Mar 6, 2008)

Bears really aren't all that.lol...........check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWeNyT66IqI


----------



## wildbio (Mar 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Actually a product called counter assault, is proven more dependable in
> deterring a charging bear. The idea of making a perfect placed shot on a
> large Griz, in the second you will have before meeting the nasty is fairly
> slim with any weapon. The counter assault fogger is a deterrent that will
> ...



Yes I agree and should have stated that pepper spray is what I always carry (I hunt, live, and recreate in grizz country) and primarily rely on. In camp though I always have the 12 gauge for back up.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2008)

wildbio said:


> Yes I agree and should have stated that pepper spray is what I always carry (I hunt, live, and recreate in grizz country) and primarily rely on. In camp though I always have the 12 gauge for back up.



Man I love your state, it rocks and is the one place I
have always said, would feel like home to me!


----------



## wildbio (Mar 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Man I love your state, it rocks and is the one place I
> have always said, would feel like home to me!



Myself and just about everyone hates it here....way too cold, snowy, icy, windy, and dark in the winter, summers too short, hot and dry, alot of mosquitoes (with west nile virus) and ticks (with Rocky Mtn. spotted fever), grizzly bears and wolves that will eat you, your children, and pets, poor wages (45th overall ranking per capita), very few good paying jobs, high property prices, etc.....:hmm3grin2orange: 

Actually I love it but it's changing fast (and not necessarily for the better) much like other western states.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2008)

wildbio said:


> Myself and just about everyone hates it here....way too cold, snowy, icy, windy, and dark in the winter, summers too short, hot and dry, alot of mosquitoes (with west nile virus) and ticks (with Rocky Mtn. spotted fever), grizzly bears and wolves that will eat you, your children, and pets, poor wages (45th overall ranking per capita), very few good paying jobs, high property prices, etc.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Actually I love it but it's changing fast (and not necessarily for the better) much like other western states.



Yeah I hear that, Canada or Alaska may be the only solitude left
before its all over!


----------

